# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Which do you see more beauty in?

## L

You see a rainbow - do you see more beauty in 

A. The rainbow as it is - the pretty colour display, what it stands for, brightening up the sky.

or 

B. In knowing how the rainbow was formed with light and water and how you could produce one yourself.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I'm not too much into the science of things, so I chose A. All I care is that it exists and I can enjoy it for myself!  :Razz:

----------


## Yellow

First option!  ::):

----------


## Sparrow

B !

----------


## Nelly

B!!!

----------


## niacin

A. But my favorite of all is the storm that creates the rainbow. I love overwhelming feelings of power (no, im not into S&M lol) in nature. Obviously not anything like Hurricane Sandy, but I love harsh weather. That and those heavy X ray bibs they put on you at the dentist.

----------


## Sagan

Hmmm that's a tough one for me. I say A AND B  ::):

----------


## grimmnaux

There should be an option C for 'Both'

----------


## onawheel

A

http://imgur.com/d75JT

----------


## T-Bone

Well i don't think a rainbow "stands for" squat to be honest. I'm not sure what it's supposed to symbolize anyways? The end of the storm/rains? I saw a rainbow about 10 minutes before a tornado touched down about 2 miles away killing a couple of people. 
But anyways i guess i'm not too impressed by them, they're just a result of environmental factors like everything else. Sorry for the depressing answer.  ::

----------


## jsgt

> A
> 
> http://imgur.com/d75JT



Ooooh, awesome pic! Good vs. bad

For the original question...option A.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Definitely "A" for me.

----------


## CeCe

B

----------

